
Escaping the Cycle of Scarcity (2013) - Jtsummers
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/25/escaping-the-cycle-of-scarcity/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
Jtsummers
I posted this because I recalled reading about it while reading this [0] post
on the front page.

Time and money being short causes a cycle to occur. You're hurried or worried
about them, and so you make poor decisions, leading to continued hurry and
worry. The article goes into greater depth on this, including studies and
analyses. But since a lot of the discussion on the other post was related to
this concept (in one way or another) I thought it relevant.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081929)

------
ChuckMcM
When this discussion of scarcity came up, one of the voices was Dr. Sendhil[1]
who published a book on his research called "Scarcity: Why Having so Little
Means so Much" which drew from a variety of sources but the one that resonated
with me was scarcity of time. The unexpected thing was that if you give
yourself more time you will make better choices on how to use it.

[1]
[http://scholar.harvard.edu/sendhil/scarcity](http://scholar.harvard.edu/sendhil/scarcity)

